# new year's day



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just to remind you that most supermarkets & therefore most other shops will be closed on Friday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> just to remind you that most supermarkets & therefore most other shops will be closed on Friday


Oh!! As stupid as it sounds, I hadnt thought of that and we're due to arrive back Friday lunchtime having been in the UK since the 22nd!! I'm pretty sure the freezers empty. hmmm..... I wonder if "Opencor" or the BP petrol station shop will be open????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh!! As stupid as it sounds, I hadnt thought of that and we're due to arrive back Friday lunchtime having been in the UK since the 22nd!! I'm pretty sure the freezers empty. hmmm..... I wonder if "Opencor" or the BP petrol station shop will be open????
> 
> Jo xxx


I'd bring some food with you just in case


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh!! As stupid as it sounds, I hadnt thought of that and we're due to arrive back Friday lunchtime having been in the UK since the 22nd!! I'm pretty sure the freezers empty. hmmm..... I wonder if "Opencor" or the BP petrol station shop will be open????
> 
> Jo xxx


A bunch of flowers or a pack of barbeque bricks for dinner ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Opencor was open! We're back in Spain! According to my neighbours and the state of my garden, there was torrential rain, very high winds and a tornado while we were away!! I'm so glad to be back, altho I miss my older daughters and had a brilliant christmas!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Opencor was open! We're back in Spain! According to my neighbours and the state of my garden, there was torrential rain, very high winds and a tornado while we were away!! I'm so glad to be back, altho I miss my older daughters and had a brilliant christmas!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Welcome home Jo....


----------

